# Massey-fergusson loader



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 51 8N with a Massey-ferguson loader. Any idea where to add 
hyd fluid to the loader?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Transmission or rearend?


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm asking about the front end loader. It appears to operate separately from the tractor. There is a pump on the front of the tractor that circulates the fluid to the valves for the loader. There is a breather valve on the top of one of the "arms" of the loader. Is it possible this is where the fluid goes? I will see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Where is the loader drawing the fluid from? If it's not coming from the tractor, then does it have an external resevoir? Typically, the fluid is in the rearend and transmission.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Why are you needing to add fluid? Is is cativating? You could have a closed system, but I wouldn't know how you could add fluid to something like that. Nothing on the pump?


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

One of the "rams' has been leaking and now the bucket lifts slowly. I suspect the fluid level is low.


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Photo*

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/sparkman/albums/ford-8n/


Here is a pic of the tractor and loader


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice tractor Sparkman! So is it a closed system, independent from the tractors hydraulics then? I guess what I'm trying to ask is....Does any of the lines return back to any part of the tractor, as in does it draw fluid from the tractor or is the entire system seperate from the tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could also be that because the cylinder is leaking, that it might be leaking past the rings inside, and that could be what's causing it to raise slowly. Is the lift capacity also diminishing?


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks.

Yes. It is a closed system. I know a bit about Hydraulics and can see that there is a high pressure hose leaving the pump and a low pressure hose going to the pump. 

The lift capacity is not diminished. It just is slow. I think the fluid level is low and it's taking the pump time to build up pressure. The tractor is up north at my rec property, so I haven't had a chance to work on it this week. I may just try to put fluid in where the breather valve is.

Thanks for your help


----------

